# Messages on tablet for streaming tests



## kzzz (Sep 26, 2007)

Over the last couple of hours, I have gotten 2 notifications from Directv about some sort of streaming tests. When I opened the first one, it opened the everywhere app and started streaming MLB. I couldn't see anything different from normally running it so I closed it. About an hour later, I got another notification and this time I saw it was regarding a test channel. Swiped it the wrong way and deleted it but the weird thing is, it didn't come through my email. I can't find any links to this anywhere on my tablet. Has anyone else saw this??


----------



## EricBergan (Apr 27, 2007)

kzzz said:


> Over the last couple of hours, I have gotten 2 notifications from Directv about some sort of streaming tests. When I opened the first one, it opened the everywhere app and started streaming MLB. I couldn't see anything different from normally running it so I closed it. About an hour later, I got another notification and this time I saw it was regarding a test channel. Swiped it the wrong way and deleted it but the weird thing is, it didn't come through my email. I can't find any links to this anywhere on my tablet. Has anyone else saw this??


Yes, I'm seeing the same things. In fact, in the last 10 minutes 2 more - one for Science Channel, and one to test Open Section.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I've been getting these on my Note2, I don't have a tablet. I kept deleting those because I thought it was some scam or malware trying to sneak in. Now, at least, I know it isn't...or is it?


----------

